# Watching live TV while recording



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

I just had Dish Network (DN) installed 8-11-07. I have the ViP 622 HD DVR receiver. I was told by my retailer the ViP 622 DVR receiver was like having the setup I had with Time Warner Cable (TWC). With my setup with TWC (two different receivers on the two TVs), I could watch a channel one TV in my family room and record on a different channel, while someone else could record a different channel and watch still a different channel on the TV in the living room. 

After I had the DN installed, I discovered while recording on one channel in the family room, I tried to change the channel to a different channel, while someone was watching a different channel in the living room, I got a message that said, If I changed the to the different channel on the family room TV, while the living room TV was on another channel the recording would stop. That is not the same setup as I had with TWC.

Is there a way to setup the ViP 622 HD DVR to be able to record a channel
on TV2 while watching a different channel on TV2, and still watch a channel on TV1 that is different than the channel you are watching on TV2? Also can the ViP HD 622 DVR be setup to record a channel on TV2, watch a different channel on TV2; while TV1 is recording a different channel and watching a differ channel, than TV2?

If the recording and watching thing can’t be done as I have described above, could it be done with a single HD DVR receiver in the living room and a Standard DVR receiver in the family room? If so, how can I get the ViP HD 622 DVR replaced and the two single receivers? Will I incur any additional costs to have the ViP HD DVR receiver replaced with two single receivers?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi...

The ViP622 has 3 total tuners. Two of them are satellite tuners, one is an OTA tuner. If you have an OTA antenna connected and can get some local OTA channels, then you have the ability to record up to three different programs at the same time.

Viewing is slightly more limited...

In single mode, you can record up to three simultaneous programs while watching one of those 3 in progress OR a different pre-recorded program that you saved earlier.

In dual mode, the TV2 user can record a channel and watch a pre-recorded program while the TV1 user can record two channels and watch a pre-recorded program. Only TV1 gets to access the OTA tuner directly, which is why TV1 gets the ability to watch one thing and record another while TV2 does not, if you have an OTA antenna in the mix.

There is no way, in dual mode, to record a satellite channel and watch a different one live. In order to do what you are wanting to do truly, you would need a ViP receiver in both rooms.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

From your description, you are running in Dual mode. TV2 only has 1 tuner available. That tuner can be used for either recording or watching a live program but not both at the same time. If it is being used for recording, TV2 can watch a recorded program or it can watch what is being displayed on TV1. In this mode, if you have an OTA antenna, TV1 has access to two additional tuners. One sat and one OTA. It can, in addition to what TV2 is doing, record 1 or 2 programs and either watch a recorded program or, if only 1 recording is in progress, watch a live program.

I know it sounds confusing but it boils down to there being three tuners in the box. 2 sat tuners and 1 OTA. The OTA is for direct use by TV1 only. So you can record up to three programs while watching up to two recorded programs.

I don't know what deal you could reach with Dish on a trade in for two receivers. You can just call them and ask.


----------



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

That really explains it better than Dish Network did. By, the way what is the OTA antenna you are talking about? If I have one of those will it allow me to get local broadcast signals? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

migoblu said:


> That really explains it better than Dish Network did. By, the way what is the OTA antenna you are talking about? If I have one of those will it allow me to get local broadcast signals? Thanks for any info.


OTA stands for over-the-air, and you are correct that it is for any local television stations in your area that are already broadcasting digital signals, perhaps even HD. OTA often looks much better than satellite delivered locals, plus it is another tuner for you to use.


----------



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

HDMe said:


> OTA stands for over-the-air, and you are correct that it is for any local television stations in your area that are already broadcasting digital signals, perhaps even HD. OTA often looks much better than satellite delivered locals, plus it is another tuner for you to use.


Thanks for the info HDMe. Is the OTA antenna like a regular rabbit ear type antenna? If I got an OTA antenna, would that allow me to record a channel and watch a live channel on TV1 or record a channel and watch a live channel on TV2.

Also, would an OTA antenna allow me to watch local channels even if the satellite is out because of storms, etc.?

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

An OTA is any external antenna you want to use. It could be a set top antenna, one in the attic or mounted on the roof. It is connected to the back of the 622 with an f type connector.

With the OTA antenna connected you can pickup local digital stations and record them like sat channels. The OTA is not available to TV2 directly. So, you can be recording 1 program using either the TV1 tuner or OTA tuner while you use the other to watch a live program.

TV2 can only indirectly use the OTA tuner. You can for example, start a recording using the OTA tuner and then start watching the recording (in progress) on TV2.

You can split the OTA cable and run it into both the 622 and your TV. Then if something goes wrong with the sat signal or receiver, you can still watch live TV using just the OTA connection to the TV set. I do this so we can get weather reports when the rain knocks out the sat signal.


----------



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the OTA antenna. Dish Network told me that I could get a second ViP 622 HD dual tuner receiver and put it on the TV in my family room and then I would be able to record a channel and watch live TV on that TV (this TV is now TV2 on the ViP 622). Couldn't I get a Standard DVR dual tuner for the TV that is now TV2, since that TV is not HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

migoblu said:


> Couldn't I get a Standard DVR dual tuner for the TV that is now TV2, since that TV is not HD?


Sure... if you wanted to, and have no plans on upgrading that 2nd tv to HD anytime soon.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> You can split the OTA cable and run it into both the 622 and your TV. Then if something goes wrong with the sat signal or receiver, you can still watch live TV using just the OTA connection to the TV set. I do this so we can get weather reports when the rain knocks out the sat signal.


This works just great but isn't necessary. I created a favorites list called Antenna and when storms block satellite reception and the dialog box is on the screen, simply press [Menu] and then [1] for Program Guide and hit [Guide] until I get my Antenna favorites and I have full DVR function while the satellite is out...


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

dhclaypool said:


> This works just great but isn't necessary. I created a favorites list called Antenna and when storms block satellite reception and the dialog box is on the screen, simply press [Menu] and then [1] for Program Guide and hit [Guide] until I get my Antenna favorites and I have full DVR function while the satellite is out...


Well, duh, I never, ever would have thought of that! I will set it up tonight!

Of course, the last few times the satellite has gone out, it was because the storms were so bad that the electricity went out. But I will feel prepared for those few satellite outages that I get anyway. 

Thanks for the info, dhclaypool!!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Let me see if I got this straight. My GF has been complaining that when she tries to watch TV (on TV2) while a recording is going on, she is forced to watch the program being recorded, or else stop it, incurring my wrath. I currently have the 622 in Dual Mode with Record Plus enabled. If I just switch it to Single Mode will that allow her to watch what she wants, or do I have to disable Record Plus also? (We almost never watch two different things.)

-Chris


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

She is correct. In dual mode the tuner can only be used for a single program. If it is recording, a channel change will stop the recording and use the tuner to view the live program.

If you switch to single mode, she will only be able to watch the same thing as TV1 is watching. That is, no independent program viewing in single mode for TV2.

If you want to be able to use all the tuners without regard for the other TV viewing you will need an additional receiver. She can watch a recorded program on TV2 without interrupting the recording since viewing a recording does not require a tuner.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> She is correct. In dual mode the tuner can only be used for a single program. If it is recording, a channel change will stop the recording and use the tuner to view the live program.
> 
> If you switch to single mode, she will only be able to watch the same thing as TV1 is watching. That is, no independent program viewing in single mode for TV2.
> 
> If you want to be able to use all the tuners without regard for the other TV viewing you will need an additional receiver. She can watch a recorded program on TV2 without interrupting the recording since viewing a recording does not require a tuner.


Huh? Please don't confuse the issue. I didn't ask about additional receivers (I already have several). There are enough (too many?) options with just the 622. I put it into single mode last night, which seems to take care of the viewing/recording issue, but now I'm back to the AR problem I posted about a few weeks ago. The set attached to the TV1 output is 16:9 and the sets on TV2 are 4:3. The 16:9 picture gets pillarboxed on TV2. If anything, it should be cut off, shouldn't it?

-Chris


----------

